# North Ogden trapper accused of poaching



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

http://www.kutv.com/content/news/local/ ... e4&rss=991


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope they tack his butt to the barn door, :twisted:


----------

